# Weiss jemand was das ist????



## kleinermuck11 (25 Februar 2015)

Hallo,
habe heute meine Abrechnung bekommen und es haute mich aus den Socken.
Mein minderjähriger Sohn soll 109€ mit dem Handy verbraucht haben. Unter Einzelverbindung stand:
Web Abo&quotsmsen´JAD_Kontakt
Kann mir jemand sagen was das ist unter Google habe ich nichts gefunden und mein Anbieter kann mir auch nichts sagen.
Noch eine frage. Ist das Abo rechtens?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## bernhard (25 Februar 2015)

Der Anbieter muss was sagen. Sonst kann er auch nicht abrechnen.

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tkg_2004/__45p.html


> Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG)
> § 45p Auskunftsanspruch über zusätzliche Leistungen
> (1) Stellt der Anbieter von öffentlich zugänglichen Telekommunikationsdiensten dem Teilnehmer eine Rechnung, die auch Entgelte für Leistungen Dritter ausweist, so muss er dem Teilnehmer auf Verlangen unverzüglich kostenfrei folgende Informationen zur Verfügung stellen:
> 
> ...


----------



## kleinermuck11 (25 Februar 2015)

Hallo,
der Anbieter sagt ich soll auf meinen Nachweis schaun dort muss eine Telefonnummer zu den Sonderdiensten stehn, ist aber nicht der Fall.
Habe dort nur die Art vom Sonderdienst stehen und das ist dieses Web Abo&quotsmsen´jad_Kontakt und die Uhrzeit 5:08 Uhr. Da schläft mein Sohn eigendlich ist erst 10 Jahre alt.


----------



## kleinermuck11 (25 Februar 2015)

Sehe noch 1 Klick kostet 8,3950


----------



## kleinermuck11 (25 Februar 2015)

Da wir nicht wissen was das ist, habe ich gesagt finger weg vom Handy, 1 Klick und Geld weg.


----------



## bernhard (25 Februar 2015)

Wichtig ist die Drittbetrügersperre. Hier steht, was man machen kann:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## kleinermuck11 (25 Februar 2015)

Danke, gegen die Rechnung werde ich mich schon wehren.
Möchte aber gerne wissen was das für ein Abo ist, weil es ja möglich sein kann, wenn mein Sohn eine taste drückt das wieder Geld abgezogen wird.


----------



## bernhard (25 Februar 2015)

Zukünftig kann nur die Drittbetrügersperre helfen.

Es gibt auch Apps, die übel sind und selbst aktiv werden.


----------



## jupp11 (25 Februar 2015)

kleinermuck11 schrieb:


> und mein Anbieter kann mir auch nichts sagen.


Kompletter Nonsens.
Wie will er denn den Betrag verbuchen bzw weiterbuchen? Unter willkommene  Einnahmen unbekannter Herkunft?


----------



## kleinermuck11 (25 Februar 2015)

Hallo,
habe rausbekommen was das für ein Abo ist. Also habe gerade mit jemanden telefoniert nachdem ich die Telefonnummer net-mobil rausbekommen habe.
Also es ist ein sex abo wo mein sohn 3x auf ja geklickt haben soll, das letzte ja ist das er bestätigt 18Jahre zu sein.
Wenn will die was erzählen, also klicke nie 3x auf ja den dann bist 18 Jahre, so schnell kann es gehen.
Habe der Dame gesagt ich gebe es dem Anwalt, darauf hin sie, damit macht sich ihr sohn strafbar,weil er falsche angaben gemacht hat, wegen dem 3ten ja.
Was kann ich nun machen, hat wer einen rat.


----------



## bernhard (25 Februar 2015)

Genau, und der Sohn muss dafür für 3 Jahre in den Knast ...

Wie bekloppt sind die denn?

Genau andersherum läuft das:

http://www.fsm.de/jugendschutz/jugendschutzrelevante-inhalte/relativ-unzulaessig


> Telemediale Angebote nach § 4 Abs. 2 JMStV sind nur für Minderjährige unzulässig (relativ unzulässig). Nach § 4 Abs. 2 Satz 2 JMStV hat ein Anbieter derartiger Inhalte sicherzustellen, dass diese nur Erwachsenen zugänglich gemacht werden (geschlossene Benutzergruppe). Dies kann mittels eines Altersverifikationssystems sichergestellt werden.


Der Anbieter braucht eine Kontrolle des Alters, nicht das Kind.

Es ist auch sehr zu hinterfragen, ob es die Bestätigungsfenster gegeben hat und wie sie aussahen. Abos gehen grundsätzlich ganz einfach:

http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Inkasso-auf-Fingertipp-1102753.html


----------



## bernhard (25 Februar 2015)

http://www.rechtsanwalt.biz/index.p...t-des-kunden-auf-sein-widerrufsrecht-enthaelt


> Drohung mit Strafbarkeit wegen falscher Altersangabe im Internet stellt eine unlautere geschäftliche Handlung dar.


----------



## kleinermuck11 (25 Februar 2015)

ok danke werde dann mal net-mobil anschreiben und denen sagen das durch das 3x ja klicken kein vertrag zustande kommen kann da mein sohn noch minderjährig ist


----------



## bernhard (25 Februar 2015)

Die sollen auch mal nachweisen, dass die gesetzlich erforderliche Aufklärung zum Widerrufsrecht wirksam erfolgt ist und wie.

http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/abofalle-auf-telefonrechnung-eine-odyssee


> Interessant ist bei Abos der Widerruf für Verbraucherverträge. Von einer ordnungsgemäßen Widerrufsbelehrung kann hier nicht ausgegangen werden, darum beginnt die Frist nie zu laufen. Ein Schreiben an den Mobilfunkanbieter dürfte als Widerruf auch gegenüber dem Drittanbieter aus dem Gedanken der Anscheinsvollmacht zählen.


----------



## kleinermuck11 (25 Februar 2015)

das lustige ist ja, habe anfang Januar eine Drittanbietersperre machen lassen, heute erfuhr ich vom Anbieter das diese nicht gemacht wurde.
man man ich bin fertisch, wieder schreibkram und nur ärger.

Danke das du mir geholfen hast.


----------



## Reducal (25 Februar 2015)

kleinermuck11 schrieb:


> habe anfang Januar eine Drittanbietersperre machen lassen


Kannst du das beweisen? Die Anbieter schicken zumeist als Bestätigung eine SMS und wenn man ganz lieb bittet auch eine eMail. Bei einigen Providern ist das auch im Kundenportal vermerkt. Hast du so einen Nachweis, dann tut sich der Provider schwer, seine Berechnungsgrundlage bei Widerstand des Kunden sachlich durchzusetzen.


----------



## bernhard (25 Februar 2015)

http://www.kanzlei-hollweck.de/ratgeber/drittanbieter/


> Schließt ein minderjähriges Kind einen Vertrag ohne die Einwilligung der Eltern ab, so ist dieser zunächst unwirksam. Erst wenn die Eltern oder ein Erziehungsberechtigter die nachträgliche Genehmigung erteilen, gilt der Vertrag als wirksam abgeschlossen.
> 
> Dieser Grundsatz gilt auch für Verträge, die online über das Internet oder über das Mobiltelefon abgeschlossen werden. Das heißt, wenn Ihr Kind durch die Verwendung einer App oder über eine mobile Internetseite einen Vertrag mit einem Drittanbieter abschließt, ist dieser zunächst nicht wirksam.


----------



## kleinermuck11 (25 Februar 2015)

Also habe E-Mail geschrieben an Net-mobil, mal schaun was kommt.
Mit denen telefoniert habe ich auch, da sagte man mir das solche seiten den Vertragspartner unter dieser Handynummer prüft und da ich es bin, bin ich schon 18 Jahre.
Ich sagte denen das ich 4 Handy Family Karten habe und es nicht sein kann das wenn ein Kleinkind mit dem Handy spielt solche seiten aufgehen, nur weil ich Vertrag habe.
Das komische ist das die mir sagte das Abo wurde zum 22.01 gestopp ich aber mal eine Bill-Info eingeholt habe und da steht nichts mit Abo. Keine einträge vom 01.01-22.01 unter Aboverlauf,
aber unter Einzelnachweis stehen diese tollen Seiten drin.
Habe die Bill Info Aboverwaltung kopiert und net-mobil per E-Mail zugeschickt.


----------



## bernhard (26 Februar 2015)

Diese Mitverdienerseilschaften sind schon ganz gut, irrefeführend zu informieren, das Gesetz zu ignorieren und allgemein Ängste zu erzeugen.

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tkg_2004/__45h.html


> (3) Das rechnungsstellende Unternehmen muss den Rechnungsempfänger in der Rechnung darauf hinweisen, dass dieser berechtigt ist, begründete Einwendungen gegen einzelne in der Rechnung gestellte Forderungen zu erheben.


Die Einziehung von Forderungen Dritter erfolgt auf Veranlassung dieser Dritten, der Rechnungsempfänger muss nicht einverstanden sein. Wenn er den Forderungen Dritter widerspricht, ist das seine Sache und die des Dritten. Der Rechnungssteller hat nichts damit zu tun.

Ein Beispiel ist ein Wirt, der seinen Gästen das Telefon überlässt, um ein Taxi zu bestellen. Wenn ein Gast statt dessen einen neuen Porsche bestellt, muss der Wirt nicht die Rechnung für den Porsche bezahlen.

In diesem Fall ist der Rechnungsempfänger für die Telefongebühren zuständig. Wenn andere, hier das Kind, das Telefon für eine Internetverbindung nutzen und im Internet aktiv sind, können Verträge entstehen oder auch nicht. Diese Verträge können höchstens zwischen dem Kind und einem Internetanbieter entstehen. Wer fordert, muss nachweisen, dass er einen Grund hat.


----------



## HandySpezi (30 September 2016)

Nicht in jedem Fall.
Wenn jemand mein Auto benutzt (mit meinem Einverständnis) und einen Unfall baut, muss ich auch z.B. in der Form dafür gradestehen, dass ich zwar nicht den Unfallschaden zahle (macht ja die Versicherung), aber die daraufhin erhöhten Beiträge habe auch ich erstmal an der Backe. Die Erhöhung kann ich dann wiederum von dem Bekannten einfordern, dem ich mein Auto geliehen hatte (Regreß).
Der Versicherung ist das alles herzlich egal.


----------

